# Oscar Tybring



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My entire sailing experience was living aboard the Oscar Tybring the summer of 1967 in Monterey - it was wonderful, unforgettable. Strange that I never became a sailor, not even a marine biologist - did become a botanist however, and spent the rest of my life on land. But that summer - wow, it was magical. The sights, smells, sounds, the feel of the waves, sigh. I don't mind living near train tracks - reminds me of the PG foghorn. The roar of the traffic is the sound of the sea. Dogs barking become sea lions. I adore the sound of sea gulls, :laugher . 
Knothead, if you are who I think you are, give me a hollar if you would like to share some fond memories


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I wish I had seen this a couple of months ago. How come nobody told me about this? Andrew.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have to have four more posts in order to send a private message. Whatever am I going to talk about?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, I am Suzie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I wonder who Andrew is? And is he responding to my message or yours?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Knothead, is 'our' Oscar still out there, do you know where she is?
Okay, 5, I hope I can recover my long personal message and send it, lol


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow, Suzie. What a small world. I look forward to getting your PM. If you need to rack up a few posts, just go to the off topic forum and post some nonsense in the Song thread or something. 
Andrew is the one moderator here that I thought wasn't ignoring me. I could be wrong.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

knothead said:


> Andrew is the one moderator here that I thought wasn't ignoring me. I could be wrong.


Sorry, Knothead, but I just checked and it does look like even TDW has you on 
"ignore".   

Just kidding. Honestly, we don't see and read everything that gets posted. I certainly don't ignore your posts -- in fact I generally make a point of reading them. Your tips on rigging are always interestign to me.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

knothead said:


> Wow, Suzie. What a small world. I look forward to getting your PM. If you need to rack up a few posts, just go to the off topic forum and post some nonsense in the Song thread or something.
> Andrew is the one moderator here that I thought wasn't ignoring me. I could be wrong.


Sure hope you were kidding about the ignoring part!! Miss having you around here as much as you used to. No issues from my side!! It would help, however, if you put Catalina Lover in your signature. I keep putting it in John's and he keeps erasing it. I would put it in Andrew's, but I am afraid it would give a bad rap!!!

HEHE!

- Brian


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I was kidding. Sorta. Actually though, I did think you were mad at me for my comments on your boat licensing thread. And I haven't gone anywhere. I am here as much as I am at AS. It's just that sometimes I don't feel the sense of community that I used to. 
Take this thread for example. I totally missed it a couple of months ago and I would have thought that someone, anyone, might have pointed it out to me. Certainly no one had any responsibility to do so, but if I were to see a post where someone is trying to make contact with another member after 43 years, I would bring it to their attention. No matter who it was. I would think that it's pretty cool that SN was the tool being used to bring people together like that. But perhaps that's just me. 
And it's not just here either. Over at AS, a customer of mine, and someone I introduced to the site, after busting his ass and doing a great job refurbishing his mast made a nice post and submitted photos. I think the thread got three responses and two of them were my wife's and mine. While at the same time threads about some silly video about being on a motherf*&^ing boat get upwards of 30 responses.  The examples are numerous. 

But the good news is that the OP was checking her thread and saw my post. 
It's a small world after all. And it's pretty cool to hear from someone I shared the "Summer of love" with. Even if I was only 11 at the time.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No way! I most certainly am not in any way frustrated with you!! I also appreciated everyone's comments on the licensing thread. I am always open with other people's viewpoints. That is what makes this place run!

As far as pointing this out, I most certainly would have done so had I seen it. Like John, we simply cannot keep up with everything and read every thread. Some of them slip by. THis was one. The first time I saw it was today.

No worries!!!! You are top notch.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Andrew , being me, has been AWOL from SailNet for a couple of months now due to the perils of trying to run a business in these dodgey times. Actually that is not quite true. It's easy to run a business in these dodgey times, the hard part is doing it at a profit.  Anywho, I'm back.

And most definitely not ignoring you Knotty as you now know cos I asked about the AV in another thread. Most assuredly, had I seen this thread I'd have whipped off a message to you post haste.

Cheers to you and I hope you and your old friend did make contact.



knothead said:


> Wow, Suzie. What a small world. I look forward to getting your PM. If you need to rack up a few posts, just go to the off topic forum and post some nonsense in the Song thread or something.
> Andrew is the one moderator here that I thought wasn't ignoring me. I could be wrong.


----------



## magusiss (Dec 20, 2010)

*Is our Oscar still out there?*



msty said:


> Knothead, is 'our' Oscar still out there, do you know where she is?
> Okay, 5, I hope I can recover my long personal message and send it, lol


Not to intrude, out of curiosity I was googling oscar tybring and followed a link here. I was a live aboard from my adolecent through teen years. Been landlocked far too long. I sailed on the Oscar Tybring many times, it was an awesome experience. She belonged to friends. The last I saw of her was 1983 or 1984 In Ventura Harbor. The last I know, She was sailed to Shrilanka (if my memory serves). Dont know where she went from there.


----------



## magusiss (Dec 20, 2010)

*Is our Oscar still out there?*

Found this link. 
(Couldnt post link) see next post...

Apparently she's been refitted and back in service as a rescue.


----------



## magusiss (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's the link i couldnt submit on my last post.

Association for Rescue at Sea, Inc. - Oscar Tybring Society


----------



## magusiss (Dec 20, 2010)

I may have been mistaken in regards to back in service... just says refurbished and refitted. wonder if they replaced the bowsprit? from what i recall from what i had been told it was about 20ft shorter after colliding with an offshore oil platform in a storm. Id love to see some after pics. She was truly a beautiful vessel!


----------



## rkling (Mar 16, 2002)

My brother owned the Oscar Tybring in the late 60's. He, his wife and daughter were living aboard in the Ventura Marina in 1969 when the marina washed out, She was not damaged but it took 3 days to extract her from the debris and get her out of the harbor. They moved the boat to Oxnard and lived aboard there until sailing her to Costa Rica. After returning the boat was sold to someone in Newport Beach. She was returned to Norway but was not put into service. Sterling Hayden owned the Oscar at one time but I do not know the timeframe. I have a picture from one of our trips to the Channel Islands.


----------



## magusiss (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.. Spent half my childhood living aboard between Oxnard and Ventura Harbors. 1976 - 1985, a life i truly miss. At the time she belonged to the Hesters which were friends of ours. I would often sail with them when I could. Many fond memories. Though sailing of anykind is a pleasure. Newer technology (Fiberglass, etc) and simpler sail configurations are awesome and allow for much smaller "crew" but the experience of sailing on a vessel such as the oscar was a pure joy. Id love to see some pics of the oscar. been landlocked in colorado far to long. computers and technology have become my life and hobby.. I dreadfully need a new hobby.. have been considering for some time building a boat, though would be quite a bit smaller.. the image always comes back to the oscar. wouldnt by chance have any pics of her in dry dock? [email protected]


----------



## goosetail (1 mo ago)

TSOJOURNER said:


> Knothead, is 'our' Oscar still out there, do you know where she is?
> Okay, 5, I hope I can recover my long personal message and send it, lol


I lived and sailed on the oscar in the early 70's. It was owned be Jim Kling at that time.


----------

